# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Luz verde a la construcción de los edificios del ITER

## F. Lázaro

http://www.yosoynuclear.org/index.ph...atid=5:portada

El International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), que se puede considerar el mayor proyecto científico de investigación energética del mundo, pretende mostrar que es posible tecnológicamente utilizar la fusión nuclear como fuente de energía.

El Ministerio francés de Ecología, Desarrollo Sostenible y Energía ha autorizado la construcción de la instalación nuclear ITER en Saint-Paul_lez_Durance (Francia).

Esta autorización se refiere a la construcción de los edificios nucleares y de otros destinados a las funciones de operación y apoyo al funcionamiento.

El Ministerio francés ha comprobado que el proyecto de fusión nuclear cumple con todos los requisitos de seguridad impuestos a la construcción, provisión e instalación de equipos, operación y futuro desmantelamiento. Asimismo establece plazos  tanto para la realización de las actividades como para las fases posteriores al término de la operación de la instalación.

El ITER es un gran proyecto científico en el que participan 7 socios, entre ellos la Unión Europea. Pretende mostrar que es posible tecnológicamente utilizar la fusión nuclear como fuente de energía, del mismo modo que se genera en el sol o en las estrellas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como posible es. Ya ha habido proyectos anteriormente, lo que pasa es que se consume más energía de la que se produce.
Eso de tener que utilizar grandes campos magnéticos para que el plasma no se lo cargue todo, consume tela.

A ver que termina saliendo de ahí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como posible es. Ya ha habido proyectos anteriormente, lo que pasa es que se consume más energía de la que se produce.
> Eso de tener que utilizar grandes campos magnéticos para que el plasma no se lo cargue todo, consume tela.
> 
> A ver que termina saliendo de ahí.


Ese es el gran problema de la fusión nuclear en la Tierra, que los diversos sistemas de confinamiento actualmente y el generar el plasma consumen más energía de la que se produce.

Por eso, se quiere hacer el ITER, que no es otra cosa que un super-tokamak. Al ser mucho más grande, necesitará mucha más energía para generar y confinar el plasma, pero por contra, al ser más grande debe generar mucha más energía. Ya veremos a ver como sale la cosa, pero vamos, en el mejor de los casos, la fusión no la veríamos antes del 2050...

----------

